# GH...Gifts Received



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so very much from myself and the rescue cats and kittens for the wonderful gifts arriving for the rescue.
I will keep this thread updated as they arrive and as i have no idea who has sent what i will say a very warm thankyou to you all for your very kind generosity. 

THANKYOU SO VERY MUCH.....

Today GH has received:

Whiskas & Felix Wet Food Pouches and 2 X Catnip Gingerbread Toys...Thankyou. 

Box Salmon Dreamies.....Thankyou.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

another parcel just arrived:

Acticat Plastic Playground.....wow they are going to enjoy playing with this....Thankyou so much to who ever you are.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much for all your kindness, today the rescue received:

Senses Ball Game .....keep them amused all day & night. Thankyou.

Blue Blanket ..... Going in the cat pen tomorrow. Thankyou.

2 x 24 Boxes Whiskas Adult food....Will feed 2 adults wednesday. Thankyou 

2kg Applaws Chicken & Salmon .... Also to feed more cats. Thankyou.

I really cant say thankyou enough in all the support for Grace Haven. I will make you all very proud.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i hope evrybody is ticking their list as i have no idea who has donated what to the rescue.
Amazon deliver at 9am, then another driver an hour later, im confused.

anyway today's donations are:

4 x boxes KiteKat wet food....Thankyou. 

Bed & 2 Litter Trays... Thankyou ( i know who you are). 

4 x Play Chasers.... wow have 5 now and means one in each pen. Thankyou

Scratchpost... Thankyou. 

2 x kicker Toys. ... Thankyou 

Thankyou all so very much for your generous donations. xxxxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

play chasers came from me - glad they've arrived


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much. I was thinking last night they should have one of these in each pen. your so kind. xxxx

Next just delivered:

Spot Carpet .... Thankyou, this will come in very handy.

6 x Bags Cat Litter.... Thankyou, these will keep me going for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

I brought the play circuit.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, im saving this for the special kittens, they will love batting that ball around the circuit, your so kind, thankyou very much. xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

I have just brought one for Betsy and Eric as well. It is also for Kizzy but I doubt she will want to play with it.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Betsy will love that for xmas. my cats are trying to get into the cupboard, think they smell dreamies but they cant have any.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wanted to say a very big THANKYOU for all the kind donations for the rescue cats coming in.
todays surprises was:
Kickeroo Toy....Currently being kicked by the adult cats which came in today. Thankyou 

1 x kitten scratchpost with a ball attached....enjoyed by rescue kitten tigger. thankyou 
2x Scratchposts .. one being enjoyed by a rescue cat. thankyou 

10 x tiny mice toys... will put in the pen tomorrow. Thankyou 

3 x brown & black beds ... tigger the kitten loves this and finds he can hide toys underneath. Thankyou.

Thankyou for all your generous donations, you are all so kind. 
I have also ordered a big coco palm cat tree to put in the cottage pen, will take photos soon to show everybody. xxxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Who have you got there now?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, thats a ton of stuff you have gotten!

What lucky lucky cats!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will post photos of the residents, i have got the 2 adult girls in my bedroom as they have just been neutered and i didnt want them to catch a cold.
these 2 are going to new homes in 14 days after their vet visit.
i also have 2 from the lady who is going into hospital tomorrow, they are staying until the lady gets back home, hopefully in 6 weeks but sadly we cant plan ahead due to her illness.
im just so glad i could help her.
oh yes and still have tigger the 4 month old kitten, he has a family waiting and home check went well, so after his 2nd vaccination and neuter should be in his new home in 4 weeks time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

Natural cat scratch block.....Thankyou (Raven)...xxx

Blanket....Thankyou, you wouldnt believe the amount of washing blankets i have to do so this is very useful. Thankyou 

ok, box containing....Smilla cans, box kitten whiskas, box Thrive biscuits and those awful smelling toys beginning with "V".... ohh gosh they do stink dont they but the cats have turned into wild animals over them, luckily they are outside and can you taken these toys off the cats...not without getting seriously injured you cant, they love them. Smilla can they had for dinner....wow they just stuffed that down in seconds......Thankyou so much.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Todays surprise as i thought the postman had finished delivering now is:

Box Natural sand cat litter with free scoop....Thankyou so much. xxx

2 x packets of soft toy balls..Thankyou, i know they will have so much fun playing football with these toys are are soft enough to be carried in their mouths which the love. xx

More Dreamies...Thankyou, they love these treats. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

Today the rescue cats have been enjoying playing with a kind donation from ???? which is many toys made by Alfies Ark, thankyou so very much, all the cats love them. 

Food cans ive never heard of before but will go down very well for the lucky cats in a minute at dinner time as they are now pestering me.....
Cosma Christmas Edition cat food cans....Thankyou, the cats are very greatful for something different to eat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A big heavy box arrived today, contains everything:
boxes of biscuits.
sachets of food.
toys.
puppy pads.
litter scoops and litter tray.
2 very big hand made beds... poorly girl angel has one now bless her.
blanket.
oh yes xmas cards for kitties and me and a xmas present for me...yeah thankyou so very much, now i wont stink of cats all day.

A very big THANKYOU, Angel has eaten a few mouthfuls of the kitten sachets donated which is good. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

amazing thing you are doing how long have you been doing it now and how many moggys have you got angel settling in well?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive only just started and still building cat pens.
it all started when i was asked to collect grace a bsh cat and Raven a black persian kitten, they was in an awful home, they have been rehomed to pf members, it was then i wanted to start rescuing other cats.
ive got 14 cats in at the moment including angel, 3 are kittens but 2 kittens and a mum have been homed together.
mum and her baby which is 5/6 weeks old has homes together once the kitten is old enough to go as i wont rehome until fully vaccinated and neutered. home check has already been done and passed.
2 are only here for a few months due to the lady being in hospital, 1 old boy around 17/18yrs old has to stay due to spraying indoors and had many homes already, he will be a sponser cat, angl as you know will also stay so that leaves 8 to find homes for.


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

you doing it from your home must cost you a fortune for vaccinated and neutered whats the old cat like ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

big ginger moggy, neutered, vaccinated but he sprays indoors even if the home doesnt have any animals and i dont know how to stop him doing this which is a shame.
currently in the big outside pen with another cat as he likes other cats and the heating is on for him to keep him warm, sadly i cant bring him indoors due to spraying. looks like hes going to have to stay unless somebody has a lovely farm for him to run around.


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

must be hard trying not to get to attached to the moggys before rehoming them i would end up wanting to keep them all :blink:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Letting them go is the hardest to do but if you dont then you cant help any more cats or kittens. you do get used to it and its very rewarding when new owners keep in touch.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, have you tried Tardak and/or Zylkene with your sprayer? Breeders swear by the Tardak post neutering a stud to help him stop spraying.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Carly, i will get some and give it a try.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad all is going well!! Did you work out who sent you a package of my items... they asked me to pop a card in it and details should have been in the xmas card... not sure if they were asking you to keep it quiet?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes i know who they are but havent asked if i can post on the forum, the cats love the toys...this is also ideal for kitten packs aswell for my kittens if you can make up the same. xxx


----------

